# Trail Cam Pics - Kids are NOT happy this morning......



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Over the past few years we have had rabbits nesting in our landscape. They don't cause any damage to the plants and the kids think it's cool to watch the little ones running around the outside of the house. 

Just the other day I found a new nest by the poppy plant. Thought it'd be cool to set up a trail cam and catch the mother tending to the little ones and later watch the little ones running around.

Well, it started out cool, and ended up not so cool at all .

B.O.L. - big striped tabby sporting a big pair. Reward offered - a few Koegel's Viennas and a Miller Lite. :irked::irked::irked:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Can I borrow that cat?


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

That's a bummer....but nothing a good pellet gun won't take care of!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The circle of life


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Explains my contempt for free ranging and feral cats to a tee :rant:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> The circle of life


 
Exactly! Don't blame the cat.....for being a cat!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Prescription: one cage trap, tuna for bait and a suitable amount of water


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I'd rather see that than when I run the rabbit hole over with my lawn mower. Man what a site! Had about four baby rabbit's squirming on the ground. I had to stomp on them to put them out of their misery. Maybe I should let my cat be an outdoor cat!


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Whack the kitty kat!!

Poppin tags!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You know why they call it a catapult? 

Good clay shooting practice.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah! If you have a dog it has to be licensed and on a leash but a cat can roam anywhere and kill at will. I hate them.

Ganzer


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Frozenfish said:


> I'd rather see that than when I run the rabbit hole over with my lawn mower. Man what a site! Had about four baby rabbit's squirming on the ground. I had to stomp on them to put them out of their misery. Maybe I should let my cat be an outdoor cat!


I don't mind cutting up some rabbit with my Wusthof for some stew,, but when I get 'em with my rusty, LawnBoy,,, it gets a little messy. 

I'd much rather let the cats deal with 'em.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

My youngest daughter asked me if the mother rabbit would be sad when she came back and found that they were all dead and gone...:sad:

Told her maybe a little but she would just have more...


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

We have two cats, they are wonderful pets and neither one has ever been outside. And THAT'S the way it should be. Cats have no more business running loose than any dog. Outside cats are a plague on wildlife and birds.

DS, I'm sure you know that once that cat learns your garden is a feeding station it will keep coming back. The only option is to get rid on the cat one way or another. FRANK


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Bonz 54 said:


> DS, I'm sure you know that once that cat learns your garden is a feeding station it will keep coming back. The only option is to get rid on the cat one way or another. FRANK


Yeah, we're looking for a ":16suspectshelter:16suspect" right now, just in case we catch it....:lol:


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

dead short said:


> Yeah, we're looking for a ":16suspectshelter:16suspect" right now, just in case we catch it....:lol:


:lol: " :16suspect Shelter :16suspect "


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bonz 54 said:


> We have two cats, they are wonderful pets and neither one has ever been outside. And THAT'S the way it should be. Cats have no more business running loose than any dog. Outside cats are a plague on wildlife and birds.
> 
> DS, I'm sure you know that once that cat learns your garden is a feeding station it will keep coming back. The only option is to get rid on the cat one way or another. FRANK


It's funny how the cat culture has changed throughout the years. As a kid growing up we always had cats, sure we had a food and water bowl for them, but they RARELY came inside the house and they were NEVER allowed on the furniture. My dad wouldn't even allow a litter box in the house, if the cat had to go,, we let it outside. Something about a cat kicking its crap and pee around with it's feet and then wandering around the house just never sat well with us.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

When my neighbor moved in on the road she asked me if I would leave her outside cats alone. I told the neighbor they were safe with me but the coyotes would get them. All three were coyote food in less than two months...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think I found a "shelter"


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Tough as it is to see this having captured it on camera might be a great learning opportunity if the owner of the cat can be located. If it merely disappears they will probably just get another one and let it roam. Finding the owner and showing them the pics will probably get them to keep any new cats indoors and they will surely tell their cat owning friends to do the same.

I get really tired of hearing people tell me their cat would never do what cats do naturally. FM


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> I think I found a "shelter"


You could fit a few in that shelter.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

fonzy said:


> Whack um and stack um! Lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




What is this a slumber party??? :lol:


----------



## tinknocker1 (May 9, 2013)

i hate cats they kill a lot of baby rabbits and song birds they also use my raised beds as litter boxes


----------



## tinknocker1 (May 9, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> I think I found a "shelter"


your going to need a bigger hole :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

DS,

We had the same problem at my place. I did the same thing and after a year of continuous trapping, the rabbit population doesn't have to deal with all the neighbors roaming cats.

I'm sure you'll find the appropriate "shelter" for Tabby.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

dead short said:


> My youngest daughter asked me if the mother rabbit would be sad when she came back and found that they were all dead and gone...:sad:
> 
> Told her maybe a little but she would just have more...


 
Ugh! That's miserable when the kids know what happened.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe thats why i see more rabbits these days?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I caught the neighbor's cat in my trap last year. I took some strong after shave and sprayed the cat down with it. He lite outta the yard like his tail was on fire. I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I love cats (I really do)- as long as they are where they belong:

1. In the house.
2. Laying in the ditch by the side of the road.

You can't blame the cat- just the owner.

John


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

No particular reason, I just hate all cats. (I think that could of been a line from "Forrest Gump"


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

My wife says this rabbit has been hanging around for about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

fonzy said:


> Whack um and stack um! Lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
my sedimates exactly we should be able to kill ferrall cats on site legally. without fear of prosicution. shoot shuvel shut up!


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

wow this is one of the best threads I'v read in a while. A box set with a 160 connie bear garding a can of cheap tunna and you can stack them kittys like cord wood and use the same can of food for a week!!! Honest officer Im **** trapping LOL


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

krackshot said:


> wow this is one of the best threads I'v read in a while. A box set with a 160 connie bear garding a can of cheap tunna and you can stack them kittys like cord wood and use the same can of food for a week!!! Honest officer Im **** trapping LOL


You do know that the OP is a CO?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> You do know that the OP is a CO?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


LOL!!! That's why I'm gonna use a humane live trap to catch it and safely relocate it to a more suitable facility. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

dead short said:


> LOL!!! That's why I'm gonna use a humane live trap to catch it and safely relocate it to a more suitable facility.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I gotcha  and you're going to take the cat to a vet to get it fixed too before you relocate it.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep, it's gonna get fixed for sure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

On the bright side. Rabbits are prolific breeders and since she lost this litter she will seek out a male to breed again, lucky guy. Birds are similar. A couple years ago a robin was intent on building a nest on my downspout. I'd knock it down every day. We went away for a weekend and when we returned, I knocked the nest down again with eggs in it. This went on for the better part of a month before she finally found somewhere else to nest. I told the Mrs. that the male robin was paying me


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Has the DNR ever had a patrol cat? Maybe DS can use a new partner?


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

This recent article from the New York Times seems to be on topic.....doncha think? 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/30/science/that-cuddly-kitty-of-yours-is-a-killer.html?_r=0


----------

